# Petit problème avec themepark



## Soban (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, bonjour.

Ayant récupéré un ancien max ( Power mac 10.5.8) je suis confronté à un problème.
Il ne veut pas s'ouvrir et me disant pb d'architecture ce qui je pense et lié au composant qui ne sont pas 'Intel'. Donc je voulais chercher une alternative ou une solution d'abord sur google mais apres 20 pages sur le jeu themepark j'en ai eut un peu marre donc j'en fais appel à vos souvenir, comment fesiez vous avant sans themepark pour modifier l'apparence du mac ( couleur finder, etc etc )


Voilà merci .


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Septembre 2011)

Je comprends pas bien ta demande mais si tu veux changer l'apparence de Mac OSX 10.5.8 tu as cela, il te faut trouver des thèmes donc bien lire le texte de mon lien .


----------



## Soban (19 Septembre 2011)

héhé en fait non. Par modifier j'entend changer le logo d'apple dans le finder , la couleur du finder etc etc une custo perso comme theme park me permet avec les nouveau mac.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Septembre 2011)

Un PowerMac sous 10.5.8 un nouveau mac :rateau:


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Ce Theme Park?


----------

